# I wish I had this Endocrinologist



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

Whether you like or dislike endocrinologists, this appears to be a good one. Just wish he was in my area. My current one actually does seem to be fairly good. But I had 3 before who didn't seem very good. I have a feeling some are much more diabetes related than Hashis.






Good stuff on this video in my opinion.


----------

